# Nail advice from those with long nails.



## Anya1976 (Jun 8, 2005)

Ok i took off my Gel nails a few months ago. my nails are growing out nicely they are past my finger tips now. but i am so paranoid about breaking them. are there any tips to make them stronger?

I take a multivitamin and a b1 vitamin daily. I do try to drink milk at least once a day.

I bought a couple things from orly last night one was nail armor and the other was bonder to help keep my polish on my fingers when i polish them.

I even bought that nutra nail power gel i just don't want to use that too much so that my nails rely on that to be strong. i figure if i do that every other week that would be good.

My mom bought orly's tough cookie so i can use that too if i want.

i have never had great nails that's why i used to always get acrylics or gel done but i would prefer to have my own nails grow so any tips or tricks would be wonderful!!

thanks in advance ladies.


----------



## sugersoul (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* Ok i took off my Gel nails a few months ago. my nails are growing out nicely they are past my finger tips now. but i am so paranoid about breaking them. are there any tips to make them stronger?I take a multivitamin and a b1 vitamin daily. I do try to drink milk at least once a day.

I bought a couple things from orly last night one was nail armor and the other was bonder to help keep my polish on my fingers when i polish them.

I even bought that nutra nail power gel i just don't want to use that too much so that my nails rely on that to be strong. i figure if i do that every other week that would be good.

My mom bought orly's tough cookie so i can use that too if i want.

i have never had great nails that's why i used to always get acrylics or gel done but i would prefer to have my own nails grow so any tips or tricks would be wonderful!!

thanks in advance ladies.

it's good that u drink milk, but i think the best is taking a calcium and iron tablet.
without enough iron, ur body cannot abosorb that much calcium. and u would be surprised how much calcium we actually need per day!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 10, 2005)

My friend swears by Sally Hansen Hard as Nails - her nails are longer than mine EVER were with tips (and years ago, mine were LONG!) and they're like rocks! She had acrylics - and her nails were weak... seems really to have helped her.


----------



## elljmz (Jun 11, 2005)

A friend of mine uses Nailtiques. She had acrylics on for years then she damaged her thumb nail and chose to take them off to let her nail grow back. Her nails look wonderful. She bought it at Trade Secret but I think I've seen it at CVS.


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 11, 2005)

hehe, you probably don't want to hear that my nails are long and strong naturally, I'm always shortening them because it's hard to type ... anyways ... I have heard that diet can affect your nails, and not just calcium -- for example, zinc deficiency causes white spots in your nails. And maybe other vitamins make a difference too. I know that over the years as my diet and lifestyle have changed (eating mom's healthy cooking at home, going to college and eating greasy cafeteria food, cooking for myself, etc) I've noticed that the way my nails curl seems to change every few years ... sometimes the ends curl under; sometimes they grow out straight but just the corners curl under .... My nails are also stronger now than they were in high school, I used to have problems with them peeling. But I ate healthier in high school (and exercised more), so the only difference I can think of is that in high school I polished my nails every week and now I almost never do. Maybe the nail polish hurt my nails? Anyways, my point is, I think there are a lot of things that can affect your nail health!





As far as milk vs. calcium pills, your body absorbs calcium (and any other vitamin) better from milk and foods than from a pill. If you're only drinking milk once a day make sure you're eating some other dairy products too, because women need at least 3 servings of calcium a day to prevent osteroporosis (4 a day for teens!). Your body also has a hard time absorbing 100% of your daily calcium in one meal, so it's best to spread it out throughout the day. Of course I have several risk factors for osteoporosis so I'm pretty conscious about how much calcium I eat. But I will get off my little soapbox now


----------



## Pauline (Jun 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* hehe, you probably don't want to hear that my nails are long and strong naturally, I'm always shortening them because it's hard to type ... anyways ... I have heard that diet can affect your nails, and not just calcium -- for example, zinc deficiency causes white spots in your nails. And maybe other vitamins make a difference too. I know that over the years as my diet and lifestyle have changed (eating mom's healthy cooking at home, going to college and eating greasy cafeteria food, cooking for myself, etc) I've noticed that the way my nails curl seems to change every few years ... sometimes the ends curl under; sometimes they grow out straight but just the corners curl under .... My nails are also stronger now than they were in high school, I used to have problems with them peeling. But I ate healthier in high school (and exercised more), so the only difference I can think of is that in high school I polished my nails every week and now I almost never do. Maybe the nail polish hurt my nails? Anyways, my point is, I think there are a lot of things that can affect your nail health!




As far as milk vs. calcium pills, your body absorbs calcium (and any other vitamin) better from milk and foods than from a pill. If you're only drinking milk once a day make sure you're eating some other dairy products too, because women need at least 3 servings of calcium a day to prevent osteroporosis (4 a day for teens!). Your body also has a hard time absorbing 100% of your daily calcium in one meal, so it's best to spread it out throughout the day. Of course I have several risk factors for osteoporosis so I'm pretty conscious about how much calcium I eat. But I will get off my little soapbox now





I totally agree with everything you said about nails girl geek! It's amazing how a person's health can be reflected in the nails. Thanks for that info about Calcium, that's a good point.A lot of women dont get enough calcium and it can cause other serious health problems. I must check i am getting the correct doseage (thanks for the reminder)!


----------



## ewunia2 (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Pauline* I totally agree with everything you said about nails girl geek! It's amazing how a person's health can be reflected in the nails. Thanks for that info about Calcium, that's a good point.A lot of women dont get enough calcium and it can cause other serious health problems. I must check i am getting the correct doseage (thanks for the reminder)! Hello, First it all sorry for my language cause I am from Poland,and I can't speak and read on your language very good but I wanna try!

I would like to tell that ALESSANDRO make a very good nails repair products.One year ago I had tips and when I took it off I had very weak nails so I didn't what to do and one day my friends told me about products of ALESSANDRO - X-TRA NAIL HARDENER . Now I have got very strong nature nails and everybody think that iare tips.

One more time sorry for language


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ewunia2* Hello, First it all sorry for my language cause I am from Poland,and I can't speak and read on your language very good but I wanna try!I would like to tell that ALESSANDRO make a very good nails repair products.One year ago I had tips and when I took it off I had very weak nails so I didn't what to do and one day my friends told me about products of ALESSANDRO - X-TRA NAIL HARDENER . Now I have got very strong nature nails and everybody think that iare tips.

One more time sorry for language





Welcome Ewunia!!! I'm Janelle from NY - nice to meet you!


----------



## ewunia2 (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Welcome Ewunia!!! I'm Janelle from NY - nice to meet you!



Oh hello, It is very nice of you



.In Poland is 2.20 pm but in US 4 am. why don't you sleep????


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ewunia2* Oh hello, It is very nice of you



.In Poland is 2.20 pm but in US 4 am. why don't you sleep????



4am?? lol It was actually 7:55am



got in a few posts before leaving for work. At 4am I was sleeping



lol


----------



## ewunia2 (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 4am?? lol It was actually 7:55am



got in a few posts before leaving for work. At 4am I was sleeping



lol Ups sorry ,


----------



## Geek (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Welcome Ewunia!!! I'm Janelle from NY - nice to meet you!







Welcome Ewunia, I'm Tony. Hi!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ewunia2* Ups sorry ,



lol No problem! If I were up at 4 I'd be questioning myself too! lol


----------



## Anya1976 (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ewunia2* Hello, First it all sorry for my language cause I am from Poland,and I can't speak and read on your language very good but I wanna try!I would like to tell that ALESSANDRO make a very good nails repair products.One year ago I had tips and when I took it off I had very weak nails so I didn't what to do and one day my friends told me about products of ALESSANDRO - X-TRA NAIL HARDENER . Now I have got very strong nature nails and everybody think that iare tips.

One more time sorry for language





thank you so much.i wish i spoke more polish my grandma only taught me a few things like good morning and goodnight and i have no idea how to write in polish at all.

but you speak english just fine.

thank you for the tip





my nails are growing pretty good last week i put on orly's bonder as my base then orly's nail armor then i did a top coat of OPI's rent the bonder has kept my polish chip free for over 7 days and going strong.i've also been putting sally hansen's natural nail growth activator under my tips


----------



## ewunia2 (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* thank you so much.i wish i spoke more polish my grandma only taught me a few things like good morning and goodnight and i have no idea how to write in polish at all.

but you speak english just fine.

thank you for the tip





my nails are growing pretty good last week i put on orly's bonder as my base then orly's nail armor then i did a top coat of OPI's rent the bonder has kept my polish chip free for over 7 days and going strong.i've also been putting sally hansen's natural nail growth activator under my tips

Ok, so I see that everything is going all right.

By the way if U wanna learn some words in Polish- here you are:

dzień dobry - good morning

dobranoc- good night

cześć- hi, hello,

dowidzenia, - bye.

Kisses from Poland


----------

